# A good start to a deluxe shelby



## 1938airflow (Oct 25, 2016)

parts are starting to make a bike. still need a drilled S horn light. and fender braces. then everything will be sent out to get polished and fixed up.


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## mike j (Oct 25, 2016)

What he said, & looking forward to more.


----------



## 1938airflow (Oct 27, 2016)

well I added some more parts and still need more. it really sucks building a bike from parts. way easier buying a complete one that's already done.
but I'm happy with this bike so far.


----------



## sludgeguy (Oct 27, 2016)

That is looking really nice. Looks like the parts are almost there now.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2016)

I built this Shelby from parts ... it's now my new favorite .... well this month ... I rode it probably a good 200+ miles last month ... 1st ride & maiden voyage was @ San Diego Tour de Fat - next week was the Long Beach Vets swapmeet - the next weekend was CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - Then the Long Beach Marathon Bicycle Tour @ 6am in the morning - followed by the Orange Circle ride @ 10:30am ... then the next week was the Thunderbirds airshow ride from Newport Beach to the Airshow along the ocean front in Huntington Beach with a California rainstorm to wash us & our bicycles off ... A fun build & a great rider / now survivor ... I like resurrecting these more each time I do one ... it changes as built & becomes a one off custom from being left behind ... rewarding experience .. I like where you build is going .. keep making it happen .. take your time  ... no rush I am sure you have another to ride ... Ride Vintage ... Frank


----------



## 1938airflow (Nov 9, 2016)

Its ride able now. Now time to add lights and horns!!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 10, 2016)

VERY NICE ... Great looking Shelby my friend ... ride the tires off of it now ... then repeat


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice! are those the crusty bars from ebay???


----------



## 1938airflow (Nov 11, 2016)

Not yet, the bars from ebay came in yesterday. thare not as bad as I thought. one one dent by the right grip and a bent in the curve of it. I think a little head will straighten the bent out and the dent I can heat up and hit front the inside. I cleaned the dirt off and thares decent og. Chrome under for a crusty bike. I might sell the original pair when I get done with them




Bikermaniac said:


> Nice! are those the crusty bars from ebay???


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm interested in the original, if you sell them let me know.


----------



## Barto (Mar 26, 2017)

WOW!  This bike is beautiful and seems to have everything I like!  Start with that classic frame,  add on that killer front-end & chain guard.  Round it out with the Defender tailight, pedals, tank & rediculas handle bars....this bike has it all!  Congratulations on this build, I'm really impressed with what you did with parts.


----------



## Buckeye17 (Apr 25, 2017)

Very nice!!


----------



## Scribble (Apr 29, 2017)

Beautiful !!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Apr 30, 2017)

Very nice build!


----------

